# My new side line toy



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I do performance ceramic coatings on the side, I needed to be able to coat bigger items, ie, long tube headers, down pipes , engine blocks, etc..

So I had a bigger batch oven built, I think this will serve me well, by next weekend I will have it full of parts then I will see how she does..

A few pics a small batch pf parts I'm getting ready to spray, next weekend the oven will be full with parts hanging & sitting everywhere..

The last pic is a "acid porting" project..


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice....clue me in on performance ceramic coatings.....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Nice....clue me in on performance ceramic coatings.....


yeah...what he said ^^^^^^^


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol....I know it's got something to do with heat and high performance racing, beyond that....nothing beats ceramic as a non-conductor perhaps it's an electric engine


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I know they may coffee cups outta it and it's purdy tough...bourbon won't eat thru it, and it's harder than a $40 crowbar.

Mark


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

The different coatings are to control a number of things, heat barrier for pistons, combustion chambers, thermal dispersants for radiators, connecting rods, etc, then you have exhaust manifold coatings to prevent rust and keep things cooler and looking good. This isn't like powder coating, their are lots of benefits the coatings provide, years ago this was developed for top fuel tems and the stuff works so well that nascar has outlawed it's use.....

You can look at this site and have a read... https://techlinecoatings.com/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Ceramic is a word gives me nightmares. 2 years ago I had total hip replacement on both of my hips. Joints I got ware point is poly. They say it's good for 20 years or so depending on your weight and activity. My research found they were starting to use ceramic as ware point in the joints . We went with Polly the surgeon said there is not enough research on ceramic. I'm hoping something I do not regret it


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

First small batch to test how she works...


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Would your process work for gas fired lantern vents? What prep is necessary?


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

azmike said:


> Would your process work for gas fired lantern vents? What prep is necessary?


Sure, could you post a pic if it? The process depends a little on how clean the item is, what the item is made of, I etch with aluminum oxide, apply the product and bake. What coating I apply depends on what the item is used for, heat transfer, heat blocking, rust prevention, etc...

Post a pic and tell me what it does and we can figure out how/if I can help.


----------

